# GERD / Sinus Pain



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi guys,I've been going through something a little over a month now. I was having sinus & chest pains that I orginally thought to be a sinus infection. My doc gave me an antibiotic & my nose cleared slightly but I was still having the chest pains. He ran an EKG on me & my heart was fine. He then gave me Prevacid for GERD. I have now done 15 days of Prevacid and I am still in pain. My sinuses remain bad & now my throat hurts on & off. My doc did a full Chest CT skan on me that came back clear. I am now making an appointment with an ENT to see if we can get to the the bottom of this problem. I know this message center does not focus on sinus problems but I would really like to know what you guys think and if you think it still may be GERD related or not. I personally don't think that I ever truly had GERD. The Prevacid did nothing but irritate my IBS-C. I've been taking magnesiam at night to combat this most unpleasant side effect. Any help would be greatly appreciated!Thanks,Kaly


----------



## 19272 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kaly, your sumptoms are the same as mine. I started with GERD two and a half years ago. I ended up at hospital with sinus infection, sore throat for 7 weeks, a bad cough cos the acid was getting in my lungs. I started on prevacid but have never managed to get off it. (I don`t think many do.) The prevacid, 30 mgs worked well for 2 years, then stopped. I am now taking an extra 15mgs at night, and still coughing. I have read that some people are being treated for asthma but its the acid making them cough not asthma. I don`t want to increase my dose any more cos it scares me, so i put up with the cough. If you have only just started on prevacid, try to get off it and tske over the counter remedies and change your eating habits. E.g. no food 3 hours before bed, no food that you know gives you heartburn. (everyone seems to be different). Vanessa


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Vanessa! Sorry to hear that you have had such a rough time. I actually finished with my round of Prevacid on Sunday. I don't think I ever really noticed a difference when I was on it. I'm really starting to think that this whole thing has been one hum dinger of a sinus infection. This morning I began to cough up alot of stuff. I had a CT scan last week that showed my chest was completely clear. I hope I get over this soon! Let me know how you are doing.kaly


----------

